# Pdi On Thursday And Dealer Suggests...



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

We are suppose to do our PDI on Thursday and the dealer called to suggest we add their "Lifetime Guarantee Protective Coating". Called it Diamond Coat. They apply it the the exterior (except for the roof) and for the interior spray on a flame retardent, stain guard on all fabrics. Has anyone had this done on their new RV?







The dealer is asking $1,000 CDN for it and I would feel better about saying yes if I had some more background information on it. If you have had this sort of protection added to your RV how much did it cost?









Apparently this stuff will protect against plastic yellowing on the outside and with the lifetime warranty, if we get a stain on the fabric that will not come off, they will replace the fabric. HELP, I could use your help on this.

... Carolyn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

cts_alberta said:


> We are suppose to do our PDI on Thursday and the dealer called to suggest we add their "Lifetime Guarantee Protective Coating".Â Called it Diamond Coat.Â They apply it the the exterior (except for the roof) and for the interior spray on a flame retardant, stain guard on all fabrics.Â Has anyone had this done on their new RV?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a rip off. No other way to put it. I coat of good wax will take you the better part of a day to put on but well worth your time and effort. Take the 1000, spend 50 on wax, wash supplies and a half rack of beer and just get after it. Take the other 950 and put it in to your mods and camping supply fund. The spray on stuff for the fabric is also a rip off. Ask them to show you the can and you will find that you can most likely buy it at your local fabric store or RV parts house (if it is marketed just for RV's) for maybe 15 a can and it takes all of 10 minutes to put on.

Do not let the dealer talk you into this.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

What Andy said...except I enjoy wine and scotch more than beer these days


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nothing but a pure moneymaker for the dealer. Similar to the undercoating/scotchgard treatments the car dealers push. A high quality wax, and a couple of cans of scotchgard from the local autoparts store, and an afternoon, you will have saved yourself $950, just like Andy said.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The nickname the sales people use with this is "selling paper". Tell them "no thanks" and go on...

Reverie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey, if you get the sealant work done, stop by my house and I will UNDERCOAT the trailer for you for $500 ...









Diamond Coat and Extended Warranties -- the two largest nonessential moneymakers for these salesman...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just say NO

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't bother it's all BS.
Just something else to sell you and make money off of.
Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

no, do not let the dealer get over on you.

darrel


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the advise... now I can use the money I saved to get the axles flipped and change out those 14" tires and rims for 15"ers. The business manager at the dealer tried to turn it around by asking why we decided we didn't want the package and when we said we were doing it ourselves his quick reply was... "well you know you will have to spray the fabric everytime you go out."







I just replied that I had experience with scotch guard and related products and was quite comfortable handling it myself. sunny NEXT...

I know that we don't use any products on the roof but what product should I use to wax up the exterior (and what surfaces do I apply the wax to)?

PDI / Walkthrough is tomorrow morning and I arranged with the salesman to have a qualified technician do a detailed system check with us. Wish us luck!

... Carolyn & Peter


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I know that we don't use any products on the roof but what product should I use to wax up the exterior (and what surfaces do I apply the wax to)?


You will need to check the caulk/sealant used on the roof periodically. Reseal as necessary with Dicor type caulk (made for the rubber roofs). As far as wax, you will get about as many answers to this one as there are Outbackers. Anyone quality Auto wax should be sufficient. Others use marine wax, or some of the other premium "RV protectorants". I have used both 3M Marine Wax, and Meguires Auto wax with equal success. I wax all of the fiberglass.

Good luck with the PDI

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Tim is right about how many different answers you will get about what to use on the exterior. So I guess I will jump in and prove him right. I read about a product called Protect All here on the forum and tried it this year. You spray it on and then wipe it off. Great product and it my TT is looking good.


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

It's been a busy week. Haven't been able to get on to post as both my girls (and my DH) had the stomach flu. Everyone seems to be feeling better and I haven't gotten it yet (knock on wood). One thing I have been meaning to ask about the walk through was that I noticed scratching (some of it fairly deep) on the fiberglass where the propane tank cover meets the front of the trailer. I wrote it down on my list of things that need to be addressed / fixed by the service department but the dealer made light of it as if it was no big deal (all of them do that and it won't develop into anything serious). Am I too concerned about this? Is it just one of those little things that amount to nothing?

I did see a mod in the Gallery that added a thin cushion type of material on the cover and I will be doing that this week... first official mod!

Appreciate your help...
... Carolyn


----------

